# What is the best COLLEGE basketball rivarly?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

<b> I want only College basketball rivarlies not college football or any other sports. Thanks</b>

There are so many such as Duke and UNC, and UCLA and USC, but I have to go with this one.

<b>Kansas Jayhawks and Missouri Tigers</b>

This rivarly is just sick. Pure Hatred when it comes to basketball season. If you have friends who are tiger or Jayhawk, during the season they are your enimies. I feel Tiger fans treat this more intense than the 'Hawks, but it is all good. 

Now what is yours favorite college basketball rivarly? 

<img src="http://kansan.com/arch/photo/2002spring/01_28_02/jhawk&tiger.jpg">


----------



## Zerto 2000 (Jun 16, 2002)

Duke and UNC.

UNC is geating some awesome talent. They are getting an All-American, and 2nd team All-American, and a 2rd. That should bring them back into the Duke ranks.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Duke and UNC was not even close to a rivalry last year, but next year it will get intresting again. Over the years there has never been a better college rivalry than Duke UNC. And as I hate Duke... GO UNC!!!


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I've always thought that Duke UNC was the best or at least most entertaining. It seemed like those games always meant something big, usually both teams were very good and top 10, except last year. Kansas Mizzou is also a good rivalry and should continue to be one becuase both get a lot of talent. I always thought that Michigan MSU could be good except they never seem to be good at the same time. During the Fab 5 MSU was terrible and now that MSU is good Michigan is terrible. I think that should all turn around in the next 3 years though, if both teams got going it should be a great rivalry.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I was too young to remember KU/K-state had a very good rivarly in the 1980's. Espically with the Mitch Richmond/Danny Manning years. My first game was the DUke/KU 1988 final four team.

I think Duke/UNC gets the props b/c both teams always have been good on a consistent basis. The National eye always on that riavrly b/c both clubs win on a consistint basis, and just always in the public eye. In the KU/Mizzou rivarly, KU just alawys seem to be the better team. MU wins a lot of the games too. It just seems that MU always play their best games vs Kansas and play poor to average vs other teams. I say the KU/MU rivarly dates back to the Civil War. It is a good story, I will get into that story maybe druing rivarly week in the season. You right U of M and MSU would be a good riavrly except they seem to be opposite sides a lot. 

Here are my tops

1-KU/MU
2-Duke/UNC
3-Louisville/UK
4-Oklahoma/Okie State
5-UCLA/USC

If I forget any let me know.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*I will agree with kansasalum once, and only once*

The MU/KU rivalry is the best. Most people will immediately answer Duke/UNC to a question about best rivalries, but only because that's the most publicized. ESPN and other sports media calls MU/KU the best rivalry west of the Mississippi, that's bull. UNC and Duke haven't been going at it for nearly as long as MU and KU. Like KA said, it dates back to the civil war. UNC and Duke are always talented and highly ranked, so people watch it, but it's nothing more than two talented teams playing eachother. The only drama is media generated. But many MU and KU fans just plain hate eachother. I guess you don't really understand the magnitude of it though unless you're from one of the two states.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Oh, and one more thing*

There's a reason KA's picture he included is a cartoon, because Jayhawks can't beat Tigers like that in real life. Actually, in real life there's no such thing as a Jayhawk.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Without question, Duke vs. UNC....

Hey, the Tarheels are gonna be young, athletic and exciting next year. Look for great things in a couple years if they all stay! :yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Ohhh that hurt!*

Ohh that hurt.

I bet there will be other times you will agree with me. I just have to convince you. LOL


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Best Rivalry*

Definately Duke and North Carolina. How many countless hours have I sat on my couch watching those games. I was always excited to see them play and I was kind of disappointed last season when it was all one sided. Hopefully next year things will change and UNC will compete again.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I would like to say Ohio St. and Michigan is a big football rivalry, but they suck in basketball. I'll have to go ahead and say Duke and UNC like everyone else. The games this year may actually be worth watching, and maybe the games will be within 30 points this year.:laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Again, why Duke/UNC? The main thing why everyone is saying this one is b/c it is well more media attention and in the National eye. I do not think they are the best rivarly.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> Again, why Duke/UNC? The main thing why everyone is saying this one is b/c it is well more media attention and in the National eye. I do not think they are the best rivarly.


Usually Media makes the rivalry more interesting! Would you like to see a rivalry between two teams that never gets talked about? The media takes it an extra step and they may over react in some aspects, but thats what makes a rivalry much more interesting...

A rivalry isnt a rivarly without the media attention.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Other than UNC/Duke, I'll go with UK/Duke.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> Usually Media makes the rivalry more interesting! Would you like to see a rivalry between two teams that never gets talked about? The media takes it an extra step and they may over react in some aspects, but thats what makes a rivalry much more interesting...
> ...


You have apoint, but a rivarly does not soley rely on the media attention. If that holds true than Duke/UNC is not a true one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *GeorgiaSports *
> Other than UNC/Duke, I'll go with UK/Duke.


Kentucky has more a rivarly vs Louisville than Duke. Postseaon wise maybe, but not overrall.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Here's why MU/KU is better than Duke/UNC*

Take away the media coverage and the Duke/UNC "rivalry" isn't much of a rivalry. Take away one team's talent and it's not much of a rivalry. MU/KU is usually one sided in terms of talent. I won't argue that KU's had a lot more talent in the past. But the games are ALWAYS interesting, regardless of the talent level. The national media doesn't cover it as much because the two teams usually don't have as much at stake as Duke and UNC have in the past, but that doesn't make a rivlary.


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

Duke vs UNC


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> Again, why Duke/UNC? The main thing why everyone is saying this one is b/c it is well more media attention and in the National eye. I do not think they are the best rivarly.


It just is. It's great too see these two teams play, and always will be.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> It just is. It's great too see these two teams play, and always will be.


I amnot disagreeing that the rivarly is not fun to watch. I love watching the rivarly It is one of hte best, but I do not think it is the best.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Duke and UNC


----------



## GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U (Jul 1, 2002)

It's obvious in the past 10 years of college basketball Duke-UNC has had the #1 rivalry, but idk about overall. I know Indiana-Kentucky has a great rivalry with those 2 states being the #1 and #2 basketball states.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U *
> It's obvious in the past 10 years of college basketball Duke-UNC has had the #1 rivalry, but idk about overall. I know Indiana-Kentucky has a great rivalry with those 2 states being the #1 and #2 basketball states.



Maybe the last 10 years it has been duke/unc, but overall it is Kansas and Missouri. Indiana and Kentucky? They have a good rivarly, but I think Kentucky fans feel that UK/Louisville is a rivarly of their choice.


----------

